# Rhino tracks/treads



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Just a quick question and I'll leave you all alone.

Is it feasible/how difficult is it to stick on the tracks/treads of a rhino after the rest has been assembled? It makes it a whole lot easier to paint all the underside bits when they're not there, but I don't want to do it then find out it's a real pain to stick the treads after the fact. Anyone done it? How do you do a decent paint job on the underbelly of your rhinos?

Cheers guys


----------



## hive fleet blackmoon (Feb 7, 2010)

easy enough. I do repair tanks and stuff for the resident marines and orks at my house. the problem is making sure the treads go in the right place because once you remove them from the sprue there is no indicator of which tread is which. because they need to go in the right spot this may take practice in order to do it right as you don't want a crappy looking tank.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

as someone who has worked on enough Guard tanks, I can attest that it's just as easy if not easier to put the treads on first and paint it... It'll save you alot of heartache!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just assemble the chassic (excluding the top part with all the doors and stuff), and don't put the tracks on, paint all the parts separately then assemble. I find it soooo much easier that way, because I enjoy painting the inside of tanks too.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I just put it all together and then paint it. Trust me, it could be worse. I got a German Elefant tank kit years ago, and it wanted me to individually glue _every single individual tread_ together.

It has never been finished.


----------

